# Mabel due 4/8, Peach due 4/19 and Stella due 4/19 NEW PICS



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm SOOOOOO excited to have babies again!!! I'm not totally sure on Mabel's due date. We bred her on Nov 15 and she came into heat 2 weeks later and was bred again. So not sure if she settled the first breeding or the 2nd :shrug: Stella and Peach came into heat on the same day and were both bred on Nov 21. That was also the same day Mabel came back into heat. So Stella and Peach are both due 4/19 (based on 150 days) and Mabel is either due 4/8 or 4/19. It wouldb be awesome if they all kidded the same day! Think pink! Will get some pics tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Mabel due 4/8, Peach due 4/19 and Stella due 4/19*

thinking pink!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: happy kidding! :thumbup:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Mabel due 4/8, Peach due 4/19 and Stella due 4/19*

How exciting....... I will definately be thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: for you!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Mabel due 4/8, Peach due 4/19 and Stella due 4/19*

Thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Mabel due 4/8, Peach due 4/19 and Stella due 4/19*

Right now I'm going thru the due dates with my girls too...we just passed the first one and no babies....it's so hard that it's not an exact science! But they WILL get them eventually! Good luck!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel due 4/8, Peach due 4/19 and Stella due 4/19*

Thanks! I forgot to mention that Peach (ff) is getting a small udder :leap: :stars: I can't tell on the others since they have freshed before and have "leftovers" from their previous kiddings and it is to early to tell. SOOOOOOOO EXCITED!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mabel due 4/8, Peach due 4/19 and Stella due 4/19*

thinking pink.. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel due 4/8, Peach due 4/19 and Stella due 4/19*

Here are some pics  They are all about 2 1/2 months bred and Stella and Mabel look much bigger in person. I bet they both have triplets :stars: Peach really does not look that big.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel due 4/8, Peach due 4/19 and Stella due 4/19*

Here are some more pics from today. They will be 3 months bred in a few days. I'm thinking a single for Peach and triplets for Mabel and Stella.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mabel due 4/8, Peach due 4/19 and Stella due 4/19 NEW PI*

Seeing baby bumps.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Mabel due 4/8, Peach due 4/19 and Stella due 4/19 NEW PI*

Peach and Stella have a little less than two months to go :clap: :clap: :clap: If Mabel settled the first breeding than she only has a little over a month :leap: I felt some baby movement on Mabel today. I tried to feel Stella's babies but she would NOT allow me to touch her belly :roll: I'm super excited to be a "goat momma" again :wink:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Mabel due 4/8, Peach due 4/19 and Stella due 4/19 NEW PI*

whoo hooo!!! Good luck!!


----------

